
Emacs true color (24-bit) in terminal support - lelf
http://hoppsjots.org/?p=133
======
rbanffy
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:qMHyxwR...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:qMHyxwRxdDgJ:hoppsjots.org/%3Fp%3D133+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=br)

------
choppsv1
I fixed the web server to deal with the load, so it's better than the cache
probably (the diff link is better as well).

